# My new Nigerian doeling



## Kerrid (Sep 5, 2010)

I love this girl!  Just came home with her last night and she is adjusting to her new digs.  My two other girls are not loving her yet but that will change.  Just wanted to share.
thanks
Kerri


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 5, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!! how old is she?


----------



## Kerrid (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, she is about 7 months old, I will have to check her exact birthdate.  She is a little shy but I am willing to work with that because she is so pretty.  She has a nice wide correct rear as well.  
Kerri


----------



## warthog (Sep 5, 2010)

She is really pretty.


----------



## Kerrid (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you Janet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice looking girl!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Sep 5, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 5, 2010)

What a lovely doeling!  I'm in love


----------



## Rebbetzin (Sep 5, 2010)

She is very pretty!!


----------



## mistee (Sep 5, 2010)

very nice!! i got me a herd of nigerians


----------



## Kerrid (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.  I just love this little girl.  

Kerri


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful little girl, I love the crazy markings! Nigerians are always so colorful, I wish I could get me some crazy colored LaManchas lol


----------



## scooterward (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## goat lady (Sep 8, 2010)

She is pretty!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Sep 8, 2010)

She is adorable.... I love her Markings...... She is just too cute



Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome...and I love her markings too...very sweet girl...


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie (Sep 8, 2010)

Cute before she get adjusted can I buy her?


----------



## Kerrid (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks again everyone!   ... and no, hobbyfarmrookie ... she is settling in just fine, LOL.  I do know where you can get some nice ones though.  

Kerri


----------

